# Jaguar Bicycles?



## rabidscott (Mar 11, 2010)

I just picked up a cruiser-esqe girls bike from a local thrift store.  The head badge says "Jaguar", and it's definately not a Schwinn.  Any information on this bike?  I couldn't find anything online through Google searching.  

Its got skinny 26" wheels, a sprung leather seat with an aluminum frame, aluminum fenders, and a really funky brake.  Single speed.


----------



## rabidscott (Mar 11, 2010)

Yo!  (tap tap)  This thing on?  

I got some pictures...












Awesome front "brake" actuated by a handlebar lever:
















I don't know if this technically qualifies as a "classic", but is it something I shouldn't rob parts off for another Cruiser Racer I'm building?

I still don't have any info about  it.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice bike, and for heaven sake don't strip it down for parts, its in beautiful shape. That funky front brake is a rod brake, I did not know that the rod brake was used on bikes  as new as yours. Someone else with more knowledge will chime in but for my money I would say your bike is a mid to late 60's model.


----------



## rabidscott (Mar 12, 2010)

Couple more pictures.  I now think its a European job of unknown vintage.  Any other information or translation would be much appreciated!





Rear Fender Mount





Rims





Serial


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 12, 2010)

its german possibly 60's most likely 70's  mark


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 12, 2010)

There were a bunch of bikes like that under many badges coming out of europe in the 60s & 70s. But, it's in pretty good shape, and that funky brake is different, if not dangerous! ...And please show off your hot rods in the 'show us your cars' post in the break room!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 12, 2010)

With that crankshaft, pedals, and sprocket, I would venture to say that is a Rapido. I have a Rapido Muscle Bike, rare, but rusted out and most likely destined for the crusher.


----------



## CO_vintage (Jul 10, 2010)

*Jaguar*

I too have an old jaguar women's cruiser, it is a 3 speed, has traditional caliper brakes (although that front brake intrigues me), 26X 1 3/8 wheels, and everything even the bell was made in germany with probably the original continental tires, also, has anyone ever seen a schrader valve with a lockring?


----------

